# Amsoil user experience please



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stick with the AMSOil but make sure it's filled to the 2.4 qt spec. The Vaxhaul guys in England use the same transmission and discovered that it needs just shy of 2.5 qts to properly lubricate the higher gears.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

theres a product called molyslip which I would add to your amsoil. I usually get it at Napa . ask for manual trans version. been using this for decades.
I also use amsoil in everything I own.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

oilburner said:


> theres a product called molyslip which I would add to your amsoil. I usually get it at Napa . ask for manual trans version. been using this for decades.
> I also use amsoil in everything I own.


AMSOIL recommends against additives in their synthetic oils, and Synchromesh has been working excellently for members without any.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had the Amsoil synchromesh in mine since 30,000 (at 42,500 now) and it's performed very consistently. I'd have no pause about using it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm running the other Manual oil and been good summer and winter with tune the entire interval. OEM fluid froze on me 2 winters ago and that pretty much pushed me into getting it more than the 1>2 grind.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> AMSOIL recommends against additives in their synthetic oils, and Synchromesh has been working excellently for members without any.


amsoil is a great product but it can`t repair a worn transmission whereas molyslip will help mast some of the problems.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

oilburner said:


> amsoil is a great product but it can`t repair a worn transmission whereas molyslip will help mast some of the problems.


Under warranty though, I would rather make it very clear for the dealer that the trans needs to be replaced.


----------



## Toyotiac (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks to all for the comments. 2.5 quarts of Amsoil is in. Amazing to me after GM now says fill should be 2.3-2.4 quarts, I only was able to drain just under 2 quarts. Is there any hard evidence the entire amount does not drain? Or maybe a tech looked at the old spec?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Toyotiac said:


> Thanks to all for the comments. 2.5 quarts of Amsoil is in. Amazing to me after GM now says fill should be 2.3-2.4 quarts, I only was able to drain just under 2 quarts. Is there any hard evidence the entire amount does not drain? Or maybe a tech looked at the old spec?


The 2.4 quart spec is recent. Some people have drained out only 1.3-1.5 quarts. In fact, on the AMSOIL site (which pulls factory service manual specs), they list the 2012 manual capacity at 2.7 pints, or 1.3 quarts. Same transmission in the 2015 listing is up to 3.8 pints now. Can't wait to see what they spec for the 2016 model. 

I'd put in 2.5 quarts.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 2.4 quart spec is recent. Some people have drained out only 1.3-1.5 quarts. In fact, on the AMSOIL site (which pulls factory service manual specs), they list the 2012 manual capacity at 2.7 pints, or 1.3 quarts. Same transmission in the 2015 listing is up to 3.8 quarts now. Can't wait to see what they spec for the 2016 model.
> 
> I'd put in 2.5 quarts.


LOL you almost made me panic when you said 3.8 "Quarts" .... however imagine this spec "fill to less than 2 inches from the top and install an overflow recovery tank"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> LOL you almost made me panic when you said 3.8 "Quarts" .... however imagine this spec "fill to less than 2 inches from the top and install an overflow recovery tank"


Haha, that would be something. 

My mistake, I meant to say pints.


----------

